# اوباما بعد القاء خطابه !!!!!!!



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MrtFOVn0QWw[/YOUTUBE]


مكنتش عارفة احط الفيديو ده فين

مش عارفة ماله ده​


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*ميرررسى كوينا*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*اية ابن المجنونة دة ؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

*



ههههههههههه
ميرررسى كوينا

أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا مريومة لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههههههه
> اية ابن المجنونة دة ؟
> *




هههههههههههه مش عارفة

شكرا كيرلس​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
دا تحفة الواحد يخاف منه بقى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه الاخ عصبي اوي ههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*واااو فعلا حركه غريبه تلاقيه كان عايز يخلص الخطبه بسرعه *


*من يومين كانو بيحكو عليه بالتلفزيون ازاي كان قبل الرئاسه وازاي بقى دلوقت*

*وكانو بيعرضو ان الضحكه اللي كانت على وشو دائما اختفت وانه بقى مختلف تماما *

*حتى شكله بقى يبان عليه الكبر *


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع *
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
بجد غريبه اوى ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 مارس 2011)

Thnx Alot hhhhh ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*اول مره يكون عصبي كده

ميرسي ع الفيديو​*


----------



## اكيلا__________ (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_

_*مشكله  الراجل ده *_

_*ههههههه*_


_*تسلم ايدك يا تاسونى*_
​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*يا حول الله يارب ماله ده الظاهر كده مكانش مسرح شعره كويس..هههههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
مرسي للفيديو يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*لا حول الله ههههههههه*
*وشك وشك بيلبش جيتتي*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
اصل والله اعلم
القذافي كان منرفزه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (5 مارس 2011)

باين كدة واللة اعلم ان مشيل اوباما مراتة كانت معكننة علية ​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههه يا عنيييف*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه
منظره مضحك مع انه ممكن متعصب


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا شكراااا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه
حلوة 
ميرسى ياقمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه
> دا تحفة الواحد يخاف منه بقى



هههههههههههه طلع ضارب

شكرا هابى لردك


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههه الاخ عصبي اوي ههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



اتعدى من القذافى هههههههههه

شكرا روزى


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> واااو فعلا حركه غريبه تلاقيه كان عايز يخلص الخطبه بسرعه
> 
> 
> من يومين كانو بيحكو عليه بالتلفزيون ازاي كان قبل الرئاسه وازاي بقى دلوقت
> ...



اه عندخم الرؤساء بيشيلوا الهم ويكبروا

عندنا يصغروا 70 سنة ههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههه
> بجد غريبه اوى



مخه لحس هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> Thnx Alot hhhhh



شكرا هوكا


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> اول مره يكون عصبي كده
> 
> ميرسي ع الفيديو



القذافى جننه هههههههههه

شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك



شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههه
> 
> مشكله الراجل ده
> 
> ...



مجنون بوفتيك هههههههههههه

شكرا كوك


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> يا حول الله يارب ماله ده الظاهر كده مكانش مسرح شعره كويس..هههههههههههه



هههههههههه

شكرا يا دودو


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههه
> مرسي للفيديو يا قمر



شكرا يا ملكة لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> لا حول الله ههههههههه
> وشك وشك بيلبش جيتتي



هو قافش شوية يا روكا ههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> اصل والله اعلم
> القذافي كان منرفزه



ده معدى القذافى ده هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> باين كدة واللة اعلم ان مشيل اوباما مراتة كانت معكننة علية



شكلها كانت ضرباه قبل ما ينزل ههههههههه

شكرا شايمس


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههه يا عنيييف



ده ضارب لاسع ههههههههه

شكرا مارو


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> منظره مضحك مع انه ممكن متعصب



منه لله الضارب الكبير القذافى ههههههههه

شكرا كليمو


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> روعه جدا شكراااا



شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصور الحلوة

شكرا ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههه
> حلوة
> ميرسى ياقمر



انتى احلى يا مرمر

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## girgis2 (11 يوليو 2011)

*الظاهر ان الفيديو دا تم فبركته وقالوا عليه رد فعل على خطاب القذافي من باب الفكاهة**

لكن تم تفنيده كالآتي:

*[YOUTUBE]07Zq5KF8eEk&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> الظاهر ان الفيديو دا تم فبركته وقالوا عليه رد فعل على خطاب القذافي من باب الفكاهة
> 
> لكن تم تفنيده كالآتي:



شكرا للتوضيح

اول مرة اشوف الفيديو الاصلى

شكرا جرجس


----------

